# looking for ideas/suggestions on table, end joint.



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this website. I'm amazed at the work i see on this site, and with that in mind i have a question for you guys.

Building myself a night table out of some exotics i've had laying around for years. 

The top here, in Madagascar ebony with Gabon ebony trim. I've used sliding dovetails along the edges.










however my delema is in attaching the two front pieces i've created.










I've been considering a number of options, i'm a bit limited on woodworking tools, however not soo much on metal working tools. So i've been using my Bridgeport as a router table.

i have a chop saw, bandsaw, huge belt sander.

I haven't glued, planed or even finished the length of these boards, in an effort to keep my options open.


Next question:

attaching this monster (ironwood and gabon)










Not sure the best approach here, i've been considering lagging it down with some nice hardware. Does Madagascar ebony take a thread well? Maybe a different approach is needed.

thanks!


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Skinny!
This is a great place to hang out, is'nt it :thumbsup: endless amounts of soooo much great information.

Have a look at this pdf for attaching your ends.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/upload/contents/290/TavernTable.pdf
Athough I've never tried it, it might be worth giving it a shot. It's seems pretty simple with standard tools.

As for attaching the leg,....... hmmmm :huh:
I'm not sure if you could glue the darker of the 2 pieces, to the top, and slide the leg in or not.......or maybe a couple of cleats glued and attached to the table (with the grain) and and bolt straight through the leg, with a nut.
I'm not too sure about that one, but there are plenty of wise & generous men here that will know more.

Thanks for the pictures.
They help a lot!
Rick


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you thought about dovetailing the ends to the table since you have the the equipment to make dovetail? This would give a nice view to show the dovetail joinery on the ends since dovetails are a nice looking joint when exposed.
As for fastening the legs, you could use pocket hole screws and glue. I have not used pocket hole joinery on ebony before but it is a strong method, especially when glued. This would be a good test If you have a scrap of ebony to experiment on. I have used pocket hole joints on some very hard wood such as cumaru with excellent results... after drilling a small pilot hole to assist the self-tapping pocket screws since the cumaru is so hard, but I did test it out first on some scraps before using it on my project.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Goomba, 
I think I would do a typical breadboard end which amounts to basically making a tenon on each end of the main table top. Then make a matching mortise on each end. Before assembling, cut the tenon back a bit on each end so the tenon fits in the mortise with aprox. 1/4" - 3/8" at each end, to allow for expansion of the main top with humidity changes. There was an article recently on this in one of the woodworking mags, I believe it was Woodcraft. The breadboard ends are normally made about 1/4" wider overall then the tabletop. It makes for a slight accent and looks nice. As far as mounting the leg section, I think I would go for something a little more substantial than pocket screws, even though I love pocket screws. Looks like your table has a little bit of weight. I would consider some kind of threaded metal inserts to go into the bottom of the tabletop. Then drill the leg set with a counterbore to fit tapered plugs when its all mounted to hide the screws.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the ideas! you guys are awesome.

Thinking about shelving my base idea for now, and going with tapered legs, in hond. rosewood, or maybe purple heart.

and using my base on a small round table.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Just FYI, madagascar ebony and gaboon ebony are the same thing. What you are calling madagascar ebony is macassar ebony. Easy names to confuse.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Skinny

Welcome to the forum.
For attaching the top, as shown,I would consider using wood dowels and glue. For the edges I think Mike's ideas are good. You could also look at biscuit joinery, but you would have to get hold of a biscuit joiner for that. 

Gerry


----------



## Skinnygoomba (May 1, 2009)

thought you guys might be interested in seeing some progress :thumbsup:

- Decided to scrap the pedestal base idea (not literally scrap it) and use that for a different project.

Instead i'm going to be building tapered legs for this thing, and putting a skirt around it. Since that requires a bit more material, i got a head start on my drawer.

Featuring a Madagascar ebony front, and Honduras Rosewood structure.










I'm not sure if this is the proper way to do this, but i decided to use the area hanging over on each side (on the left and right of the dovetails) as the slide, and i'll be putting a channel into the boards that i use to frame this out.










Nothing is glued except the two heavy boards in the bottom.

Unfortunately i sheared the head off of my dovetail bit as i was making a pass through the back side piece of the drawer, or i would hopefully be showing finished work.

The front board also has dovetailed slot, and when all is said and done the bottom of the drawer will have a dovetail front and back. I'll finish it by putting a blind dowel in the front and brass nails in the back.

...at least thats the plan.


----------

